#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Виттака и вичара 2

## Анатолий

Хотелось бы продолжить обсуждение треда на старом форуме о "направленном мышлении" и "анализе":
http://buddhist.ru/board/old/viewthr...?FID=5&TID=362
В частности есть такие вопросы:

1) Насколько достоверен такой перевод, предложенный Сыркиным А.Я. :

Освободившись от чувственных удовольствий, освободившись от нехороших свойств, он достигает первой ступени созерцания, - связанной с *устремленным рассудком* и *углубленным рассуждением*, рожденной уединенностью, дарующей радость и счастье - и пребывает в ней. Он обливает, заливает, переполняет, пропитывает это тело радостью и счастьем, рожденным уединенностью, и не остается во всем теле ничего, что не было бы пропитано радостью и счастьем, рожденным уединенностью.

2) Как появляется витакка и вичара? Появляются ли оба этих "типа мышления" сами по себе в результате чего-то (внешних факторов), либо медитирующий должен прилагать какие-то специфические усилия, направленные именно на это? Появляются ли они отдельно от восторга, или только с ним, как неотъемлемая его часть? Не являются ли они факторами восторга? И т.д. и т.п.

3) Есть ли в Палийском каноне фрагменты, где Будда более детально описывает виттаку и вичару?

4) Есть ли какие-то статьи современных мастеров Тхеравады, описывающих виттаку и вичару на собственном опыте?

Все эти вопросы так или иначе захватываются в старом треде. Однако прошло значительное время, за которое многое могло изменится в мнениях и аргум

----------


## Ассаджи

> 1) Насколько достоверен такой перевод, предложенный Сыркиным А.Я. :


На мой взгляд, мало достоверен. В то время была тенденция понимать медитацию как некое рассуждение или рассудочное размышление.




> 2) Как появляется витакка и вичара? Появляются ли оба этих "типа мышления" сами по себе в результате чего-то (внешних факторов), либо медитирующий должен прилагать какие-то специфические усилия, направленные именно на это? Появляются ли они отдельно от восторга, или только с ним, как неотъемлемая его часть? Не являются ли они факторами восторга? И т.д. и т.п.


Они происходят сами по себе. Когда Вы говорите, Вы же не думаете о том, как составляете речь? А витакка с вичарой относятся к процессам конструирования речи (вачи-санкхара).

Вместе с тем зачастую на первых этапах для лучшего сосредоточения используется проговаривание.

В первой джхане они присутствуют вместе с восторгом, во второй восторг уже происходит независимо от них.

Если посмотреть на диаграмму:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=397

то, возможно, вначале сосредоточение происходит благодаря большому циклу обратной связи, через витакку, а потом полностью переходит на малый, через ведана.




> 3) Есть ли в Палийском каноне фрагменты, где Будда более детально описывает виттаку и вичару?


Нет. Подразумевалось, что все детали будут преподаваться монахами-наставниками в индивидуальном порядке.




> 4) Есть ли какие-то статьи современных мастеров Тхеравады, описывающих виттаку и вичару на собственном опыте?


Я не встречал таких статей. Обычно пересказывается описание из Висуддхимагги, в которой в свою очередь пересказывается описание из Вимуттимагги.




> Все эти вопросы так или иначе захватываются в старом треде. Однако прошло значительное время, за которое многое могло изменится в мнениях и аргум


Я сечас перевожу "витакка" - "(логическое) рассуждение";
"вичара" - "(исследующее) изучение".

Не исключено, что они как-то соотносятся с двумя видами мышления: логическим (аналитическим) и образным (концептуальным).

----------


## Анатолий

*Этимология виттаки и вичары*

Какова этимология витакки и вичары? Есть ли этимологические корни у этих двух терминов? Не являются ли этимологические корни этих двух терминов сомнительными? Не являются ли этимологические корни виттаки и вичары многомысленными и трудноотслеживаемыми? Если оставить слово "рассудок" или "мышление", то какова степень присутствия "устремленный", "направленный", "прикладной" ? И вообще, присутвуют ли в этимологии этих терминов "вторые" слова, как "устремленный", "направленный", "углубленный", или такое толкование появляется только в Абхидхамме и Комментариях ?

*Аналитическое и концептуальное мышление*

Судя по старому треду, эти два типа мышления находят применение в современной психологии, хотя может быть и не только. Есть ли какие-нибудь русскоязычные статьи, посвященные этой теме, где (так или иначе) более подробно раскрывается этот вопрос?

*Mahathera Henepola Gunaratana*

Насколько объемно досточтимый автор книги "Джханы в медитации традиции Тхеравада" вместил все то, что проходит по джханам (и соответственно по витакке и вичаре) в Вимуттимагге и Висуддхимагге? Что-то уж больно коротко у него там об этом говорится, особенно о вичаре.




> А витакка с вичарой относятся к процессам конструирования речи (вачи-санкхара).


 Похоже, что это говорится в одной из сутт. Есть ли английская ссылка на нее?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Какова этимология витакки и вичары? Есть ли этимологические корни у этих двух терминов?


Это вопрос для отдельной статьи.
Моя теперешняя интерпретация этих слов как раз исходит из этимологии.




> Не являются ли этимологические корни этих двух терминов сомнительными? Не являются ли этимологические корни виттаки и вичары многомысленными и трудноотслеживаемыми? Если оставить слово "рассудок" или "мышление", то какова степень присутствия "устремленный", "направленный", "прикладной" ?


Хотите узнать - учите пали.




> И вообще, присутвуют ли в этимологии этих терминов "вторые" слова, как "устремленный", "направленный", "углубленный", или такое толкование появляется только в Абхидхамме и Комментариях ?


Не присутствуют и появляются позже. 




> Насколько объемно досточтимый автор книги "Джханы в медитации традиции Тхеравада" вместил все то, что проходит по джханам (и соответственно по витакке и вичаре) в Вимуттимагге и Висуддхимагге?


Весьма сокращенно.




> Похоже, что это говорится в одной из сутт. Есть ли английская ссылка на нее?


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon/majjhima/mn44.html

----------


## Ассаджи

Способы использования витакки и вичары хорошо описаны в работах Ачаана Ли Дхаммадхаро. Он призывает изучать и исследовать дыхание. Вот отрывок из его книги "Удерживание дыхания в уме":

Когда вы медитируете, вам необходимо думать. Если вы не думаете, вы не можете медитировать. Иными словами, мышление составляет необходимую часть медитации. Возьмите, к примеру, джхану. Витакка: приведите ум к данному объекту. Вичара: проявляйте изучение в своем выборе объекта. Исследуйте предмет своей медитации, пока не увидите, что он в точности вам подходит. Вы можете выбрать медленное дыхание или быстрое дыхание, суженное или расширенное дыхание, горячее, прохладное или теплое дыхание, дыхание, которое идет лишь до носа, или не далее горла, или такое, которое идет прямо до сердца. Когда вы нашли объект, соответствующий вашему вкусу, держитесь за него. Экаггата: сделайте ум единым, сосредоточенным на единственном объекте. Когда вы сделаете это, вы воспользуетесь витакка – заставьте объект выделиться. Не позволяйте уму покинуть объект. Не позволяйте и объекту покинуть ум. Скажите себе, что это подобно еде: положите пищу на уровне рта, приблизьте рот к уровню пищи. Не промахнитесь. Если вы промахнетесь и поднесете пищу к уху, к подбородку, к глазу или ко лбу, вы в своей еде ничего не достигнете.

----------


## Ассаджи

Вот цитата из уже упоминавшейся Чулаведалла сутты (Мадждхима Никая 44):

pubbe kho, aavuso visaakha, vitakketvaa vicaaretvaa pacchaa vaaca.m bhindati, tasmaa vitakkavicaaraa vaciisa’nkhaaro.

Друг Висакха, вначале рассудив и изучив, затем связываешь речь, -- поэтому рассуждение и изучение являются процессами конструирования речи.

----------


## Анатолий

Зачем Благословенному понадобилось делать такой явный акцент на виттаке и вичаре, говоря о медитативной поглощенности? Вряд ли он имел в виду просто процессы конструирования речи в контексте первой джханы. Ваше мнение? …

----------


## Ассаджи

Процессы конструирования (санкхары) делятся на три класса -- процессы конструирования речи (витакка и вичара), процессы конструирования тела (дыхание), процессы конструирования ума.

В ходе развития джхан первыми прекращаются процессы конструирования речи, затем процессы конструирования тела, и наконец процессы конструирования ума.

Это как у чеширского кота, растворяется сначала туловище, потом голова, и последней улыбка. Закономерность такая.

Или, например, когда Вы выключаете компьютер, то сначала заканчиваете работу Виндовс, а потом выключаете питание. Таков естественный ход событий.

Если Вы посмотрите на диаграмму взаимообусловленного возникновения, то там видно два замкнутых контура -- окольным путем через витакку (мышление) и напрямую через ведана (чувство).

В психологии есть понятия первой и второй сигнальной системы:

ПЕРВАЯ СИГНАЛЬНАЯ СИСТЕМА, система условнорефлекторных связей, формирующихся в коре больших полушарий головного мозга животных и человека при воздействии конкретных раздражителей (свет, звук, боль и др.). Форма непосредственного отражения действительности в виде ощущений и восприятий.

ВТОРАЯ СИГНАЛЬНАЯ СИСТЕМА, свойственная человеку система условно-рефлекторных связей, формирующихся при воздействии речевых сигналов, т. е. не непосредственного раздражителя, а его словесного обозначения. Вторая сигнальная система возникает на базе первой сигнальной системы в процессе общения между людьми. Понятие о второй сигнальной системе ввел в 1932 И. П. Павлов.

(с сайта http://km.ru )

Дело здесь в том, что при прекращении мышления (то есть процесса конструирования речи) возможен более непосредственный опыт.

Здесь нужно учитывать одну тонкость -- в строгом смысле слова, мышление не прекращается полностью. Прежде всего прекращается непроизвольное, навязчивое мышление. Подробнее об этом можно прочитать в Вимуттимагге.

----------


## Анатолий

> pubbe kho, aavuso visaakha, vitakketvaa vicaaretvaa pacchaa *vaaca.m bhindati*, tasmaa vitakkavicaaraa vaciisa’nkhaaro.
> 
> Друг Висакха, вначале рассудив и изучив, затем связываешь речь, -- поэтому рассуждение и изучение являются процессами конструирования речи.


Ассаджи, Вы так и не ответели на аргумент Хуанди о том, что, цитирую:

"vaaca.m bhindati означает расщепляет (анализирует) речь, а не связывает речь, а последнее словосочетание переводится не как конструкторы речи, а как "речевые санскары" (тенденции, установки)."

http://www.webforum.ru/mes.php?id=69...ard=1715&arhv=

А то такое уж ощущение, прям как в цитате: «Сократ мне друг, но Истина - дороже»  :Smilie:  Так какой точный перевод этого отрывка?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ассаджи, Вы так и не ответели на аргумент Хуанди


Я не заметил этого сообщения Huandi.
И не жалею об этом.
Меня перестало интересовать мнение Пламена Градинарова и его последователей по вопросам перевода, и я не собираюсь вступать с ними в дискуссии.

Цитируемую словарную статью я знаю.

Свой перевод я уже привел выше. Он поддерживается комментариями и словарем Рис-Девидса (если тщательно его читать).

Можно для простоты сделать и такой перевод:

Друг Висакха, вначале рассудив и изучив, затем высказываешься, -- поэтому рассуждение и изучение являются процессами конструирования речи.

----------


## Анатолий

Все понятно  :Smilie:

----------

